# 36 weeks with twins - nowhere even close to popping?



## windbloom

At just over 36 weeks, I dont even feel close to having these babies.

My OB has said he wont let me go much past 38 weeks, then I'll be induced.
I am really hoping to hang on as long as he'll let me, as I'm really hoping for a NON-induced labour. My first birth experience with my son was an induced labour (@ 39 weeks +2), and as great of an experience as it was (it really was! :)) I would love it if I could just go into labour on my own with these girls.

Anyway, to my main point... Im just over 36 weeks, and I look like this (picture attached)... look how HIGH my bump still is!

I havent had any checks yet (although been having weekly ultrasounds and NST's... at last weeks appointments, the monitors were picking up a few mild contractions that I couldnt feel) so I dont know where abouts my cervix is, let alone if Ive dilated at all :shrug:

Is it possible that things will just start to happen all of a sudden?
With my son I carried LOW nearly the entire pregnancy, and at 38 weeks I wasnt even close to "being near labour" so I was induced (due to him measuring big)... how likely do you think it is that I will need to be induced again?

I guess Im just afraid that my body wont go into labour on its own, like it doesnt know HOW or something and I'll just remain pregnant forever... at least, until I am induced.

*big fat whine and sigh*
 



Attached Files:







36weeks.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wondertwins

I think you look great windbloom! :flower: How are you feeling? 

I don't know if the location of the bump always dictates whether you're ready to deliver. Or at least that was my experience with my singleton. He was really high the entire pregnancy and didn't dropped until after active labor started. In fact, I was 0% effaced and 0 cm dilated when my waters broke on their own accord. Even so, he was born 12 hours later. :thumbup:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi windbloom - I had my first child at just under 40wks and went into labour spontaneously with him. Before the day I had him I had zero sign of him coming, with no contractions etc. My bump was high too and looked much like yours. 

With the twins I was carrying very low from 30wks onwards, it was bizarre and I had to walk around holding them up, but they showed zero sign of coming either by the time I had my section at 38plus wks. For me, the position I carried had no baring on spontaneous labour, and was purely as a result of the weight and my muscles giving way so to speak.

Because you didn't go past 38wks with your first, and you are still only 36wks with the twins, it is quite feasible that you have never shown any signs of labouring yourself - you have not yet been near or around 40wks to know for certain hun. For me, there were no early signs but I still laboured spontaneously with my son at 39/40wks. I did have bh contractions throughout with the twins, but it never had an effect on my cervix, nor did I ever go into anything like labour. It literally could be any day for you now hun, or you could sail on past 38wks like me without a sign :) 

My consultant did say to me after the section that my uterus wouldn't have gone into labour or contracted efficiently to do so because it was so over-distended and paper thin - it was very atonal and wouldn't contract down properly after delivery due to the sheer size of the boys. I am not sure then if it would have ever gone into full-blown labour by itself. 

I'm sure that you like most other women will go into labour at some point, whether that is soon enough to beat induction is anyone's guess ;) My cervix was useless and incompetent, but I still showed no signs by 38wks, and yet my first had come by himself at 40. I'm guessing that left alone, they would have put in an appearance around the same time xxx


----------

